# Manganese application?



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=40911&p=534817#p534817

I provided a link to my soil test.

I was reading that the optimal manganese concentration is 300 ppm. Looks like I am WELL below that. My backyard is pretty shady and could use all the help it could get which manganese seems to help by optimizing photosynthesis among other things. My soil is acidic too which makes Mn more available so that could be why I'm left with nothing in the soil.

Anyone ever apply it? Recommend a product? From what I could find is LESCO High Manganese Combo
Chelated Micronutrients. Seems like I should spoon feed it every month as it wont do much for my soil?

Thanks


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

@mxtd30 per my soil test it was recommended I needed some. I'm in Az and buy "Arizona's Best" brand. https://www.gro-well.com/shop/manganese-sulfate/ .

The recommended dosage for mine is a rather small amount ( .1 lb per, 1k ) but the soil guy said it would be plenty. The product above has the consistency of powdered sugar and would probably be easier if it were applied using in a sprayer mix.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Main Event, the maker of the iron product that many here uses also has a Mn product. There are other sellers as well for your choosing from google search.

https://www.treestuff.com/main-event-dry-chelated-manganese/


----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

@Bombers bought it. this looks great. Little low on Mg and Su too.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

FWIW, my waypoint soil test this year showed 103ppm for Manganese and the bar graph maxed out at very high.


----------

